# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  определить ip адрес sms  из интернета

## spanisharcher1

проблема такая, неизвестный человек замучал смсками пакостного содержания из интернета. как узнать ip адрес злодея? заранее спасибо за советы

----------


## akella2412

А каким образом они приходят? На мобильник? Если да, то у тебя родственники должны как минимум в ФСБ работать, чтобы узнать...

----------


## C0XPAHUTb

никак такое не узнаешь по моему

----------

